# Headlight lens replacement



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can get a damaged headlight lens replaced or do I need to buy a new headlight


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Which car? Behrman got replacement lens for R33 and R34 you can order it through rhdjapan


----------

